# Help identifying organ RAW...



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

OK, I feel kinda dumb asking this. I went to the butcher shop this morning to get some bones. So I told the nice lady that I feed my dog raw, and asked about scraps organs inexpensive cuts...etc. She was real nice and said there is one other raw feeder in town, so she knew about it a little  (I've been shopping mark downs at the grocery store) She gave me a box, and let me go through thier scrap bucket for free. Most of it was just trim fat and bones, but I found a few of "these things". Looks like an organ to me, LOL! I let Axel inspect it, but he's not really hungry right now (not a high food drive dog at any time), he carried it around, then hid it for later... But what the heck is it? Help me further my raw education 
Thanks guys  

BTW, it was attached to a big hard hunk of white stuff, the bones in the picture are not involved...its just laying on them.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

That is Beef Kidney


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Thanks!
How come the ones i buy at the grocery store are smooth, and look like a kidney bean?
That is why I thought twice...


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

The ones at the grocery might not be *beef* kidney or something, not sure...

But that right there, what you have, is _definitely_ beef kidney :3.

The white stuff is fat. Mine doesn't really like the fatty part so I don't force him to eat it.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Yes, I avoid giving fat, because in my experience, it leads to loose stools. I just couldn't tell if there might be a hunk of bone or grissle in there too, I pulled really hard and couldn't get it loose,figured I'd let him play with it and watch 

Thanks!


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

The ones you buy at the grocery store are probably pork kidney. They look like beans lol

Pork Kidney- http://www.englishrainbow.com/vocabularyinfo.asp?id=13344

Beef Kidney- http://www.indiamart.com/unitedgutsexporters/products.html

Lamb Kidneys look just like pork kidneys


----------

